# Close to arrive ... manasota key



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

Stay in the channel as outside of it is a no wake zone & fish talk radio reported tickets being handed out from Lemon Bay down thru Gaspirilla Sound this morning.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the news! Stay in the channel and idle to fishing spots. How do you measure "no wake"? How do you dial in the fish talk radio?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2017)

There's a few weekend fishing shows on radio in the area. That one was on WENG & there's http://fishinfranks.com/


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I am local to the area and can give you some pointers, where are you launching?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Atomic said:


> I am local to the area and can give you some pointers, where are you launching?


Hi Atomic ... no idea! I will be in Bradenton until Saturday and the down there. Found a few launches to go off but not sure what is good or recommended. I will take any willing advice and feedback! I am staying a stone throw away from wannaBe.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Rocky Creek is real close right off Placida by Skips Marina, the mangrove islands around Stump Pass especially where there is a drop off are holding big sheeps and schools of snook, most under sized but there are some big ones mixed in.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Ending up leaving the boat at Chadwick cove marina due to the bridge closure. Easier this way. Ran to stump pass and some of the mangroves. Few snook sightings (including a big one) but no takes yet. What sort of fly do you recommend for the mangroves?


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I'm not a fly fisher but shrimp are a good go to. Someone more familiar with fly fishing might be able to help you better!


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

My go to mangrove fly for snook is a small (1 or 2) all white "schminnow" pattern. I've had great luck with it on lights at night and right at and under the mangroves in the mornings.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks ... will give that a shot tomorrow! Will head down towards placida and gasparillo to try that.


----------



## Brent Boeker (Jun 6, 2017)

This is going to be a fun trip, be sure to snap some photos.


----------

